# Holes on emersed crypts



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi people, I've a problem with my emersed crypts, I have hole in some leaves, like this picture:










The plants affected are Wendtiis, usteriana, and some other.
Is seems like partially crypt melt, but emersed. We are now in autum here in Argentina, and I suppose this increases the humidity in my emerserd setup. Could be this problem caused by to much humidity?

Thanks for your help. Regards

Fernando


----------



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow. Never seen something like that in an established emersed setup. Bugs or critters?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like something is eating the tissue. If there was still brown or dead tissue where the holes and missing chunk are, my next guess would be a fungal infection.

-Dave


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

There are some little spiders around the plants, but I think maybe if something like melt or some fungal infection, o anything else.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

i have seen that a couple of times. i believe that it is a fungus that develops in certain conditions. it doesn't seem to do much damage--just an odd hole here and there. i saw that it apparently stops with increased humidity.


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Great! That's just what I'm doing now (for other reasons).
Thanks!


----------

